# It's finally here...



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

...now I gotta get shoes so I can test this baby out!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Christmas in February. I like the low key graphics.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

just so i can try it out, i put on some pedals, courtesy of my trek 950. this is my first road bike, and it just blew me away. it's plenty fast for me--quick acceleration, well balanced pedaling standing up, and comfortable seating position. brakes feel good, and the rear shifts perfectly. the front doesn't shift, and needs adjustment, but that's minor.

it's still a bit cold to ride, so i have time to shop for shoes i can live with. i'm not going to race, so i'm thinking of getting some mtb shoes so i can walk around somewhat comfortably


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice. I just ordered a bike from them this morning. Can't wait.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good. 

Are you comfortable with the bars like that? It looks like a hell of a drop from here. And I'd pull that plastic thing off the cassette. 

You can definitely use MTB shoes with those SPD-compatible wellgo pedals. The single sided entry isn't easy but they work just fine. 

Congrats!


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks. good luck on the bike. i'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks, and i did raise the bars when i tightened up the bolts. the plastic ring's ready to come off. i just wanted to make sure the rear derailleur was dialed in right before taking that off.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

looks good, great camera and lighting. What size did you end up getting? thus far my bike is great, I do feel some kind of vibration in my feet and shins as i am making the pedal revolution. And like the other guy said these one sided entry pedals are not something I like. I may have to switch pedals off my schwinn. have fun.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

i got the 53, which is just right for my 29 1/2 inseam. i'll be looking for shoes at the upcoming swap meet in chicago. i haven't felt any vibrations on my bike, but then i haven't really ridden it hard, or for extended distances. finally got some time to adjust the front derailleurs last night, so the bike is ready to go. i'm very happy with it, and i know now that it is one hell of a deal.

have fun and keep spinning


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

This is like dangling a carrot on a stick! Not fair! :lol:

Its a great looking bike and I'm very excited for you. I've had my I'pro for almost 2 yrs now and I'm very happy. 

Many happy miles to you!


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

it is infact a hell of a deal. I got a 55 cm which works for me, i was just noticing how high up you have the seat and that caused me to ask the size of the bike. I guess I should have measured the inseam and not gone with the height . what size shoe do you wear I have some brand new used once carnac you that I will sell you extremely cheap. I will take a pic for you. I think they are 42 1/2 I will find out for sure when I post the pic.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

darth sidious said:


> it is infact a hell of a deal. I got a 55 cm which works for me, i was just noticing how high up you have the seat and that caused me to ask the size of the bike. I guess I should have measured the inseam and not gone with the height . what size shoe do you wear I have some brand new used once carnac you that I will sell you extremely cheap. I will take a pic for you. I think they are 42 1/2 I will find out for sure when I post the pic.


Darth, the high seat is no unusual for a "relaxed" frame like the Century. What puzzles me is the handle bar settings. Then again, lest we be to hasty to judge, OP is just unpacking a bike from the factory. I doubt he has done any even rough fitting adjustments.

I came this close ( see thumb and index finger pinched together ) but opted for the I'pro for the simple reason that I had a Trek 1200, 54 cm, that was just a hair too small. The I'pro info said that the frame sizes were Trek/Fuji similar, so I knew that a 56 would be spot on, and I was right. The whole sloping top bar thing had me a bit bamboozed back when I started riding.

I also admit to being swayed against the century by the triple crank. Here in flat So Fla the triple is not needed. 99% of my rides are dead flat, and I opted for a 2nd set of wheels and a 11-28 cassette for the little mountains I get to do. For my situation this is a perfect solution. For most others that live in a "normal" geography, the triple probably works just fine.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

darth sidious said:


> it is infact a hell of a deal. I got a 55 cm which works for me, i was just noticing how high up you have the seat and that caused me to ask the size of the bike. I guess I should have measured the inseam and not gone with the height . what size shoe do you wear I have some brand new used once carnac you that I will sell you extremely cheap. I will take a pic for you. I think they are 42 1/2 I will find out for sure when I post the pic.


the seat was high when i took the pic because i haven't measured it for fit yet, and i don't want to scratch up the carbon fiber post  i also raised the bars during the fitting. i wear us size 9 wide. i believe that is the same as a european 42 1/2. i'm definitely interested.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

hey bud,
here is a link to the shoe i have and yes they are 42 1/2 they are in excellent condition, I bought them on impulse knowing they were just a little tight, turns out they were to tight. name your price. Also do you have access to the usc air flow adapter to attach the spd cleats, if not i can pick one up for you. I used the one i got for my current carnac shoes. 
http://02d5d89.netsolhost.com/ClearanceShoes.asp

its the third one down same color.


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

darth sidious said:


> hey bud,
> here is a link to the shoe i have and yes they are 42 1/2 they are in excellent condition, I bought them on impulse knowing they were just a little tight, turns out they were to tight. name your price. Also do you have access to the usc air flow adapter to attach the spd cleats, if not i can pick one up for you. I used the one i got for my current carnac shoes.
> http://02d5d89.netsolhost.com/ClearanceShoes.asp
> 
> its the third one down same color.


thanks, but that's way over my budget, darth. 

what's a usc air flow adapter? i tried google but didn't see anything about bike shoes.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

thats why I said name your price, be fair what you would pay me for them. It is the plate that goes with the shoe. the plate adapter varies depending on what cleat you use, in our case you would need the spd adapter. there is one place here in houston that still has them, they are on sale for like 10 bucks if you want the shoe make a fair price and pay for an adapter I will send the reciept with the adapter so you know I did not scam you on the adapter. they are to tight for me and to big for my wife so you have a shoe need and I have a shoe fix. 
really you name the price.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

darth sidious said:


> thats why I said name your price, be fair what you would pay me for them. It is the plate that goes with the shoe. the plate adapter varies depending on what cleat you use, in our case you would need the spd adapter. there is one place here in houston that still has them, they are on sale for like 10 bucks if you want the shoe make a fair price and pay for an adapter I will send the reciept with the adapter so you know I did not scam you on the adapter. they are to tight for me and to big for my wife so you have a shoe need and I have a shoe fix.
> really you name the price.


What size street shoe do you wear?


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

do you have the 42 1/2 wide? also, i take it the plate that came with our pedals won't work with the shoe?


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

the shoe is a universal shoe and that is why you need the adapter. it just says 42 1/2


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

do you think it'll fit a 9 wide comfortably?


----------

